
Open YellowPages Data for Everyone - iBegin Source Launched - mkull
http://source.ibegin.com/
======
zach
Anyone who cares, here's a tip. Go find somewhere that has Yellow Pages
listings (and if all else fails your local telco is required by law to sell it
to you), and guess what, in its basic form they're not copyrightable. Address
plus name plus phone number, even when combined with a business category, is
not original enough to be afforded copyright protection. So copy them. I know
that's hard to believe because the US has such a low bar for copyrightability,
but there have been very specific court cases that I commend to you in order
to check it out for yourself.

